# 9.9 Circuits



## Bassassin35 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a ranger bass boat so am just curious about some information I heard about at a recent tournament... I heard there were several ODNR guys checking motors after a tournament at Clendening Saturday... Is there truth to this and what is the penalty for being caught with an illegal motor? Again, I have a Ranger bass boat, so this is not an inquiry to protect myself...just good ole curiosity.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I asked this question in the lounge. Couple of replies there if you want to check it out.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

They need to check them at the pot tournaments on weekdays at Hoover. Way too many rigs running illegal motors.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a posting on one of the 10hp circuits page....

http://www.outdoorsmanrd.com/eoi_specialnotice.html


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

